# 2010 Allez Elite Brake Pad Replacement



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking to replace the stock Tektro brake pads on my 2010 Allez. Will it be possible to just replace the pad itself or will I have to replace both the holder and pad? If replacing just the pad is possible which Kool Stop replacements do I need to purchase that will fit the Tektro's?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

All you need are the Kool Stop brake pads (or inserts) for Ultegra or Dura-Ace. Here's an example, but you can find them cheaper on Amazon or at Jenson USA.
http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...a+or+Dura-Ace&vendorCode=KOOL&major=1&minor=8


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is the Salmon the best overall Kool Stop choice of pads? Most all of my riding is dry conditions.


----------

